# Bubble tip ???



## Billythefish (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello people..
I got My two percula clowns a green BTA about 8 days ago and haven't seen it since lol. It come in a baggie with its foot attached!. I drip acclimated it and then reversed the baggie and added the BTA and its baggie to the display tank so I didn't have to risk damaging its foot. ''with lights off''' I put it on the top of the live rock just under the return hose from the sump. about ten minutes later the bag was floating on the surface thanks to the BTA wondering off behind the rock work... and that's pretty much the last Ive seen of it *#3
Now I know BTA's like to go walkies but shouldn't it be out front by now? I mean how long should i leave it before intervening in case it dies from lack of photosynthesis?.. My clownfish are always out front showing off so I'm shure they don't even know its in the tank lol

Any help is most appreciated guys  
My water tests are fine BTW.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

you may want to start a search. If your water is cloudy one day things have gone terribly bad


----------



## Billythefish (Feb 24, 2009)

I moved a large piece of rock a while ago to fined the BTA with its tentacles fully inflated and looking rather nice and healthy, Just dont seem to want to move up of at least to the front of the rock work ???


----------



## Billythefish (Feb 24, 2009)

Well after a few day's the BTA moved down to the front of the tank and buried its foot under a rock on the sand bed, It seems to have found its place as its not moved from there for 2 days....
Here's a pic










The clowns are defending the BTA but as yet I haven't seen them host it so now I'm clutching as straws trying to teach them what to do. 
Ive played you tube videos to them and now trying the good old photo idea lol got to be worth a try :-/


----------

